
Apple speed bumped the Macbook today. Good time to buy - Readmore
http://www.apple.com/macbook/macbook.html
======
rms
Apple is the only company in the world that can charge $200 more for a
different color and make it seem like it's a worthwhile upgrade.

~~~
byrneseyeview
That's basically what Starbucks does -- they essentially charge people what
they're willing to pay by offering $.05 worth of extra ingredients and labor
for $1.

<http://www.slate.com/id/2133754/>

------
Tichy
A vendor telling you it's a good time to buy his product is newsworthy?

~~~
Readmore
Not a vendor just a guy who wishes he could buy a new laptop ;)

~~~
Tichy
I am waiting for solid state disks, LED displays and fancy stuff like that to
make it into the notebooks - maybe that could help you endure the wait, too
;-)

~~~
Readmore
Yeah a built in flash drive, LED display, and the rumored built-in 3G modem
would definitely push me over the edge. We'll probably see some of that stuff
at WWDC next month. Of course a Macbook Pro with all that would cost close to
3 grand so it's a tradeoff.

~~~
eli
I've got a laptop with a built-in 3G modem. It's cool, but the data plan makes
it too expensive to use.

FWIW, most companies will throw in a laptop card if you sign a contract for a
multi-year data plan

------
orlick
Thanks for the tip. I'm going to pick one up.

